
Taiwan says WHO not sharing coronavirus information it provides - doener
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-taiwan-who-idUSKBN21H1AU
======
leephillips
This is an important issue. Because the WHO feels it must defer to China in
pretending that Taiwan doesn't exist, they are presenting a distorted view of
the pandemic statistics by, for example, including the Taiwan numbers as part
of China’s.

Here is a top official of the WHO pretending that he can’t hear a question
from a reporter about Taiwan, then refusing to answer the question that he
faked that he didn’t hear:

[https://twitter.com/ezracheungtoto/status/124386977441046937...](https://twitter.com/ezracheungtoto/status/1243869774410469376)

~~~
doener
"Aylward's biography was removed from the WHO's leadership webpage directly
following the interview.[11]"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruce_Aylward#Controversy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruce_Aylward#Controversy)

------
ncr100
This is the Chinese Government seeking to silence Taiwan's information
dissemination, to outside of China and outside of Taiwan.

This time, it's using political power over WHO and the UN.

This causes the rest of the world suffering, by reducing the world's knowledge
about the procession of the current pandemic gripping the world.

To me, this seems like a prelude to war by China on Taiwan.

~~~
xster
I mean it's not meant to be a surprise. It's been the official policy of the
United States since 1972. Specifically "the United States acknowledges that
Chinese on either side of the Taiwan Strait maintain there is but one China
and that Taiwan is a part of China. The United States does not challenge that
position."
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shanghai_Communiqué](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shanghai_Communiqué).

It's only a surprise because the US treats treaties like it says "as long as
the grass grows or the water runs"
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_removal](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_removal)

------
NicoJuicy
This is awful and Europe unworthy.

Get that Chinese influence out of it, immediately, please! Taiwan should get
the information they need period

------
DeonPenny
Duh the chinese have told you they would do this. If someone says they will do
something believe them. Blame the western countries who been blatantly
appeasing china. We forgot how bad these socialist dictatorships can be

------
LocalH
The sad part is, China will likely end up getting away with everything scot-
free. Politics as usual.

